# drumstick tendons?



## Mr_Dove (Jun 5, 2005)

My wife and I love BBQ'd chicken drumsticks but more often than not the tendons in the meat really detract from the eating experience.

Is there a way to eliminate or reduce the toughness of these tendons so the eating experience will be more enjoyable for us?

We *have* found that the tendon problem is less pronounced when we eat them as leftovers.  I'm not sure that causes them to be better the next day though.


----------



## auntdot (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Mr Dove, I agree.  Am not a fan of the stringy drumsticks either.  But am afraid I have no cure (I will however put up with the very hard tendons in turkey drumsticks, really like the taste of those beasts).

So I usually buy just the thighs instead of the drumsticks. Love the thighs, think they are the best part of the chicken.  And can usually find them fairly cheap at Costco or BJ's.

When I find hindquarters at a good price will separate the two and use the drumsticks for stock or broth.

Don't know if others have this same problem, and generally do not find the tendons as much of a problem when I get some fried chicken (which I rarely make).

Maybe it is a question of the heat involved.

Hope someone comes along with some ideas.


----------



## RPCookin (Jun 8, 2005)

auntdot said:
			
		

> Hi Mr Dove, I agree. Am not a fan of the stringy drumsticks either. But am afraid I have no cure (I will however put up with the very hard tendons in turkey drumsticks, really like the taste of those beasts).
> 
> So I usually buy just the thighs instead of the drumsticks. Love the thighs, think they are the best part of the chicken. And can usually find them fairly cheap at Costco or BJ's.
> 
> ...


 
Yep... I"m a thigh man.... love them grilled or roasted with several different combos of herbs and spices (Emeril's Essence - butter with thyme, rosemary and marjoram - Jamaican jerk are 3 of my favs).  Although I have never really had a problem with the tendons in chicken legs anyway... turkey drums are another matter.


----------



## Raine (Jun 8, 2005)

How are you cooking them? Time & temp.

Perhaps a lower temp, or longer cooking time.


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 8, 2005)

I like to buy 4# bags of IQF chicken legs.  I cook the whole bag at one time, as my kids go nuts for them.  Usually, I fry them in my deep-fryer.  Sometimes, I'll grill them.

I've never had an issue with chicken being "stringy".  Yes, there usually are two small pieces of tendon, but I just pick those out.

Turkey legs are a whole different story.  Those are best smoked.  I've found that the tendons actually make great handles to dip the attached meat into some BBQ sauce


----------

